# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: Bacteria could stop frog killer

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Jun. 6th, 2008: Bacteria could stop frog killer
*
 The disease that is devastating amphibian populations around the world could be tackled using "friendly" bacteria, research suggests.

 Scientists have found that certain types of bacteria which live naturally on amphibians produce chemicals that attack the disease-causing fungus. 

_Continued:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7438205.stm

----------


## justin shockey

that is awesome this is what we should be funding

----------


## Kurt

I have know about this a while now. What surprises me, is that we have not heard more about it.

----------

